# Megami Tensei series



## Shinjiro (Mar 24, 2015)

So the Shin Megami Tensei series has developed to be one of the best JRPG franchises in the world. I noticed there wasn't a thread for the series as a whole, so I decided to give it a try.



> The Megami Tensei (女神転生 Goddess Reincarnated) series is a franchise of Japanese role-playing video games, developed and published by Atlus. The first game in the series, Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei, released for the Famicom in 1987, is based on a series of novels written by Aya Nishitani entitled Digital Devil Story.[1] The first game to be published in North America was Revelations: Persona for the original PlayStation in 1996,[2][3] while the first to be published in Europe was Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne, renamed Shin Megami Tensei: Lucifer's Call.



Timeline:

*Megami Tensei Series:*



> Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei - developed for the Famicon in 1987
> Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei II - Released on 1990 for the Family Computer aka NES
> Kyuuyaku Megami Tensei - released on 1995 for the SNES




*Shin Megami Tensei Series:*



> Shin Megami Tensei - released in 1992 on Japan and was localized on 2014
> Shin Megami Tensei II - released on March 18, 1994
> Shin Megami Tensei if... - released on 1994
> Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne - released for the PS2 on 2003
> ...




*Digital Devil Saga:*



> Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga - released in 2004 for PS2
> Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2 - released in 2005 for the PS2




*Devil Summoner's:*



> Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Summoner - released in 1995 for the Sega Saturn and remastered for the PSP in 2005.
> Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Summoner: Soul Hackers - developed for the PS1 and Sega Saturn, and later for the Nintendo 3DS




*Persona Series:*



> Revelations: Persona - released for the PS1, later to be remaked for the PSP
> Persona 2: Innocent Sin - released for the PS1 and remastered for the PSP n 2009
> Persona 2: Eternal Punishment - released for the PS1 and remastered in 2012 for the PSP
> Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 - released for the PS2, and later remade for the PSP, named Persona 3 Portable.
> ...




There are even more games to this list, but I think I've written enough.
So what's left to ask is:


What's your favorite SMT game?
Do you think the combat is well developed?
Is this series noob friendly?
Worst SMT you've played to date?
What is something you'd want to include or erase from the games?
Best character out of all the SMT you've played?
And are you hyped for Persona 5?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

Playing Nocturne through Persona 4(by release date) before Persona 5 comes out. 

Relatively new fan. Loving this shit doe


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 24, 2015)

khris said:


> Playing Nocturne through Persona 4(by release date) before Persona 5 comes out.
> 
> Relatively new fan. Loving this shit doe



You picked up the best time to become a fan. There is so much hype for P5, and I'm pretty sure Atlus will deliver.

I've played Nocturne, P3, P4, PQ and SMT IV. So many good games.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 25, 2015)

smt series is good
_really _good
you should change the thread title to mega ten series since the SMT is a specific series


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 25, 2015)

What's worse is that I actually mentioned the Megami Ten games before the Shin Megami ones.


----------



## Fang (Mar 26, 2015)

Most people also aren't aware that spin-offs like Persona and Devil Survivor are labeled as Megami Tensei when release, not Shin Megami Tensei; only main series games like I, If..., II, Nocturne, Strange Journey, and IV have that.

Atlus in the West localizes everything under SMT moniker. And Scorp is right, all of them are Mega Ten, but not all Mega Ten games are SMT.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 26, 2015)

I've played Nocturne, Persona 3, Persona 1, Strange Journey and Devil Survivor.

I feel like Nocturne and Strange Journey are superior, and the Persona games are definitely not for me. I was not expecting a dating sim when I delved into P3.


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 26, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I've played Nocturne, Persona 3, Persona 1, Strange Journey and Devil Survivor.
> 
> I feel like Nocturne and Strange Journey are superior, and the Persona games are definitely not for me. *I was not expecting a dating sim when I delved into P3*.



That's everyone's argument when they say they don't like Persona 3-4. I think P1-2 had different directors, and when the new director came, he drastically changed what he thought the Persona games should be.

P3-4 are really good though, if you put aside the dating sim stuff. But I understand if you don't like it because of the changes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)

Holy shit Dante in Nocturne. 

His version of Taunt is stupid good.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 27, 2015)

Just recently started marathoning the series as to availability.
Got through Kyuuyaku Megami Tensei and first two SMT on snes.
I want some sort of award for beating first SMT, though if I played it in 92 my mind would have been blown. Was still kinda blown retrospectively.


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 27, 2015)

If anyone is interested, there's an imgur album where you can see all the old sketches that P4 had.



Plus:
[YOUTUBE]RjtjHSCZ7RM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)

I just beat the second fiend 

This theme is GOAT:

[YOUTUBE]UR6pHaeRV3w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chibbselect (Mar 28, 2015)

I've played through the following Mega Ten games: Persona 3 and 4; Devil Survivor 1 and 2; I am currently most of the way through Strange Journey; I got about halfway through Nocturne; and have played around 4-5 hours of Soul Hackers and SMT IV.

What's your favorite SMT game?
Persona 4. (Yeah, I'll just go take a dip in this here mainstream...)

Do you think the combat is well developed?
Mega Ten combat is generally dynamic (changing demon/personas and their moves adds variety to gameplay) fast-paced, and--depending on the game--challenging. 
That every game has the same-ish demons/personas is kind of annoying if you absolutely _have_ to have novelty in every new game you play, I suppose.

Is this series noob friendly?
Depends on which game you start with. Persona 3/4 are regarded as being more noob-friendly. Devil Survivor 2 was pretty easy.

Worst SMT you've played to date?
I'm not really sure, since I haven't finished/started several titles. I'm not as fond of the more traditional SMTs, but I still like them.

What is something you'd want to include or erase from the games?
Random encounters. Or, better still, just include the options that Bravely Default used.

Best character out of all the SMT you've played?
...idk, Kanji? "I'm going to renovate your ass!"

And are you hyped for Persona 5?
Well, I am wondering which organs I'll need to sell in order to get a PS4 (or 3, for that matter) so I can play it. 



Fang said:


> all of them are Mega Ten, but not all Mega Ten games are SMT.



 that's kind deep


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 28, 2015)

I've been playing SMT IV again, and I keep telling myself that Chaos ending is way better than Law.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Merkabah suddenly deciding to kill Isabeau because she read manga and suddenly pressing the button that'd destroy everything ruined it for me. At least with Lucifer you had a motive to kill Isabeau.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 5, 2015)

only played persona 4 in PS2 rentals got bad ending (w/o read walkthrough lol), i lost my saved game back then, and never finish it.

played Devil survivor 1 and 2 in emulator
love it so much. got survivor 1 bad ending tho, never replay
survivor 2 got various ending,
reset, King maker (that white haired angel route), godkiller, merit, (sorry if wrong naming, is been years)
i think I got all except the equality route, because I kinda hate the idea of communism/social justice/equality.


----------

